# WW1 Military Issued Flashlight (Rare)



## Tone90 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Skeeterg (Jul 26, 2016)

No,but I like the design. What kind of cells?


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 26, 2016)

Great score!! 

S Smith & Son was a noted clock/watch making company who also made car parts in London. That light would have been produced by Samuel Jr (the &Son part) as pop had died prior to the invention of the flashlight. 
Yet when Jr inherited the company he kept the name the same. Flashlight museum shows a pair of focus beam lanterns from the 1920's. 

Any 'glove catch' switch flashlight is a rare prize. But one made in England, by famous watchmaker Samuel Smith and a military issue? Now that is certainly special. 

The American version was reportedly made around 1904 when Ever Ready was still shown in 2 words. Makes me wonder if Ever Ready had set up shop in London and produced this one for the Smiths so as to avoid a conflict with British military buying American flashlights? 

It looks like a 3D cell size (which woulda been 3D cells wrapped in a toilet paper roll looking tube called a cell pack) 

Tell us, is it a cardboard body or was it rubber? 
Either way that is a super nice find.


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 26, 2016)

Vulcanite lights are my favorite old lights. The sheer fact that folks could get electricity to conduct in a rubber tube simply amazes me.

And they were way more durable against the elements as well as father time. 

(Post#4000)


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Jul 26, 2016)

Very nice. Thanks for posting.

Bob


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## phosphor22 (Jul 27, 2016)

Beautiful light, cool history too. What is the beam like?


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks


----------

